# Home Made leaf blower/vacuum



## tonyvisone (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all,

looking for some input on this. i got a free blower from work. i took the electric motor off and was panning to put a gas one on with a pulley and belt system (where i can change gearing up or down) to run this blower. i am undecided whether i will make this tow behind my truck and be a vacuum to load the truck up, or have it as a blower that i can tow behind my 4wheeler.

the blower originally had a 2 HP electric motor. harbor freight has a 6.5 HP motor that will fit perfectly for 100 bucks. i am wondering if this will be enough power. they also have 11 and 13 HP motors but they are big and heavy and cost 300 and 350.

ill be able to change the gearing with the pulley and belt system so i can give the fan more or less RPMs than the motor if needed.

the gas motor does 3600 RPM and the electric did 1735

here are some pics. looking for advice. thanks



[URL=http://s821.photobucket.com/user/tonyvisone/media/IMG_4398_zps41878866.jpg.html]


----------



## tonyvisone (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I suggest being very careful with running that blower at anything over what the electric motor rpms were as it might try to self destruct at those rpms however if you gear it down to 1750 rpms I think that with the gear reduction the smaller engine won't have too much trouble running it


----------



## tonyvisone (Jun 21, 2011)

tractornut said:


> I suggest being very careful with running that blower at anything over what the electric motor rpms were as it might try to self destruct at those rpms however if you gear it down to 1750 rpms I think that with the gear reduction the smaller engine won't have too much trouble running it


thanks. the fan was mounted by the electric motor so ill have to make new mount for it.

any other opinions before i buy the motor and parts?


----------

